# Turmeric users group



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Facebook page set up by veterinarian Doug English. 
FAQ is under *Files* 
Lots of great info & testimonials 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/415313751866609/


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

" The GOLDEN PASTE" seems to be a miracle recipe 

https://www.facebook.com/notes/turm...ets-mice-chickens-camels-ocel/691188030945845

*GOLDEN PASTE*

1/2 cup turmeric powder (125 mls) (organic is best)

1 cup water (250 mls), and 1 cup in reserve if needed 

1/3 cup (70 mls) cold pressed Olive or Coconut oil (cold pressed/extra virgin coconut, olive or linseed/flax as these are non-inflammatory to soft tissue).
· 1 1/2 teaspoons fresh ground black pepper (one and a half) (Fresh ground black peppercorns contain a substance called Piperine which increases intestinal absorption and in the liver slows up the excretion of the curcumin allowing time for the curcumin to be taken up into the blood stream. Utilisation of turmeric can be increased by up to 20 times, by Piperine which slows up excretion of other substances, allowing the body to absorb more, Do not use finely pre-ground black pepper (as for pepper shakers) - it will have no value.

Place turmeric and water in pan, stirring over gentle heat until you have a thick paste ( 7 - 10 min. adding additional water along the way) . Add pepper and oil at the end of cooking. Stir in well and allow to cool. Store in sterilised glass jar and refrigerate. Will keep for up to four weeks, refrigerated - best used within two. 

1/4 teaspoon, fed at intervals, 4 times daily with a little food, increase dose to 1/2 teaspoon, fed 4 times a day, around day 4. Feeding little and often is best because turmeric does not stay in the body past several hours. .


----------



## MrsTaylor (Nov 23, 2015)

T&T said:


> " The GOLDEN PASTE" seems to be a miracle recipe
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/notes/turm...ets-mice-chickens-camels-ocel/691188030945845
> 
> ...



I've just joined the tumeric bandwagon and actually orders Golden paste thats made to order from a UK company. i'm going to start giving it to my 3 year odl golden to maintain her health


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

what benefits does turmeric have for dogs? I take curcumin for my arthritis pain.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

skeller said:


> what benefits does turmeric have for dogs? I take curcumin for my arthritis pain.


This is a good overview to your question:

Turmeric For Dogs


----------



## Rahavan (Sep 28, 2017)

Can i give my golden this if he has a kidney infection?


----------

